# NHC 2010 Haunt Vendor Registration Open!



## TheMonsterMaze (Feb 11, 2004)

Sign up online at:
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


Greetings,

I would like invite you about the annual Halloween, Horror & Haunted House Convention.

We are located in the Philadelphia area and have a convention that has been growing each year (this year we have over 100 booths!) 

Our *VENDOR* dates for 2010 are April 30 (FRIDAY), May 1 (Saturday), May 2 (Sunday)
Note: We will be open on April 29th (Thursday) 2010 for classes and a social meet and greet.

This year we managed to drop the price of booths.
(We were lucky enough to get a discount from the convention center and we simply passed the savings to our vendors.)

Our Basic Package includes
10 x 10 space, includes pipe and drape,
FREE internet included,
for only $295.

You can sign up online at:
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


For further information about our convention, our websites are:
National Halloween Convention | Horror Antiques Authors Monster Collectors
and 
National Haunters Convention Home Haunts Haunted Show Conventions


If you wish to speak to us directly, our contact information is:

Michael Bruner (co-owner)
email = [email protected]
phone = (717) 645-8804

Robert Kocher (co-owner)
email = R[email protected]
phone = (856) 981-6239.

Hope to hear back from you.
Abner Cadaever, Official Zombie Corpse of the Convention


----------

